# 5 ft 8 carbon fiber "jigstix"'



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

guy's i am just getting this 5ft8 #50 -#100 carbon fiber "jigstix" started colors are going to be silver & gold to match a shimano for the customer, i will be using full frame ring lock guides in titanium, in hvy weight, i will be wraping the guides in black with silver & gold to match the shimano, when i complete i will return to let you see how it turned out.
i have built several rods for my customers using these carbon fiber blanks they have turned quite nice at a pretty fair price, i just completed the same blank in blue for a spin customer used a dawia on that one . if i can be of help or if you have any questions please feel free to contact me. enjoy.
stix


----------

